# Joe Crowly column,May 12 in Chicago Sun Times



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins falling faster than a speeding bullet

Chicago Sun-Times, May 12, 2006 by Joe Cowley
As he looked around the room and saw that empty card table, Tommy DeVito knew it was over. No Paulie to welcome him with a kiss on his cheek.

No becoming a made man.

There's just that split-second look of realization on his face, before the bullet enters the back of his head. A classic scene in "Goodfellas," showing just how quickly the window can close on a good thing.

The Minnesota Twins know exactly how that feels.

They've juggled the starting rotation for this weekend's showdown with the White Sox. They have their offense on its first real roll of the season. In other words, they're decked out in their best suit, they've kissed Momma DeVito goodbye, and they've just entered that empty card room to realize one thing: It's over, boys.

"We had a good team, and it's gone now," Twins center fielder Torii Hunter told a Minnesota reporter. "Now we're chasing the guys, the other teams. These are the cards we've been dealt, and we're going to play this hand."

So what if Hunter and Co. are holding a pair of twos, while the Sox have a royal flush? When you know you're close to busting out, you try to keep the poker face for as long as you can. 
But the fact is, the Twins no longer are players in the American League Central race. They're first-floor residents in a four-story building. Yes, they have a better view than the basement room occupied by Uncle Buddy from Kansas City, but then again, Uncle Buddy and his kids aren't going to be leaving that residency any time soon. Kind of like when the Darlings would visit Sheriff Taylor's house. They were there to stay, a-pickin' and a-grinnin' the whole time.

The Twins were a nice story the last five years. The small- market engine that could. Built around pitching, fundamentals and defense.

And they knew it.

From 2002 through 2004, they were the bullies of the AL Central, getting in a beanball war with the Cleveland Indians and trading verbal jabs with the Sox. Then, when called on it, they played the innocent role of "Who, us?"

Now, it's "Why us?"

Show me an organization with cheap ownership, and I'll show you a flash in the pan.

HUNTER IS WILLIAMS' KIND OF GUY

The Twins have lost key pieces through either trade or free agency over the last three years, and it seems to finally have caught up with them. Now the face of the organization -- Hunter -- could be the next to go. Minnesota owns a $12 million option on the Gold Glove center fielder with a $2 million buyout, and rumors of his departure have been spreading.

Don't doubt for a second that Sox general manager Ken Williams won't at least make inquiries about Hunter's availability. Hunter is just the type of player Williams covets, and if rookie Brian Anderson continues to struggle, Williams' interest will increase.

But for now, Hunter is stuck on the Poseidon.

With the Sox in town for a four-game series, October has come to the Twin Cities in May. This is the Twins' playoffs. They shuffled their rotation in midweek, not only to make sure ace Johan Santana was on the mound for the series opener tonight, but also to move out struggling Kyle Lohse for rookie Scott Baker in the series finale.

"They're the ones at the top, and you try not to put any more distance between yourself and them," Twins manager Ron Gardenhire said. "You've got to try and trim off something, or at least stay close until you get clicking."

Considering the Twins are 8oe games behind the first-place Sox, they have their work cut out. 
HOPING TO RETURN THE FAVOR

"They're the champs," Hunter said. "We've got to go out there and prove that we can beat those guys. This doesn't make or break anything."

Hunter is right -- at least on the Sox' side of things. Minnesota is now just another series for the South Siders. The first meeting in 2006 was one-sided to say the least, the Sox sweeping the Twins by a combined score of 23-6.

"They put a whuppin' on us in their place," Hunter said. "We'd love to come out there and return the favor."

Easier said than done, however.

It's only early May in Minnesota, but that bullet is already about to be fired.

Wait until Jimmy Conway hears the news.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I hope this guy likes the taste of CROW

Twins are in the playoffs 4 of the last 5 years

White Sox are in once.

So who is the flash in the pan??? :jammin:

Must have been blanks in that gun fired at their head. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I guess the Poseidon sailed into Chicago instead of Minneapolis. :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Can we Twins fan here at Nodak send this guy a collective letter that just says:

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and We don't want A.J. back you can keep him :jammin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Go ahead,Norm....print one up.I'm sure he has recieved a bunch already.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ohhhh...I was 2 clicks away from sending him an email too. 
The subject: "Enjoy covering the White Sox's golf season..." 
LOL.

Bullet to the back of the head?...how morbid and ludicrous. I think the Sox accidentally shot the bullet in their collective FOOT this year.

I hate that damn AJ Pierzinski.

Alexi Casilla anyone? This kid is gonna be stud-rock-city for the Twins in the coming years. Another Piranha with a meeeeeean bite!


----------

